# Innenlager bei Ramones 20+



## VanSan83 (3. November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
Bräuchte bitte einmal kurz Hilfe. Und zwar ist das 4-Kant Innenlager beim Ramones 20+ meines Sohnes durch.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand sagen könnte welches Werkzeug ich zum Ausbau benötige (kurbelabzieher habe ich). Über Tipps fürs tretlager würde ich mich auch freuen.




Danke soweit!


----------



## BermRunner (12. Dezember 2018)

Hi! Hast du dazu bereits eine Lösung parat? 
Habe auch das ramones 20+ gekauft. Und out of the Box ist das Lager schwergänig und defekt.
Ich habe leider auch noch nix finden können wie man dieses Lager demontiert... 
Wäre für Hilfe dankbar. 
Ich denke es würde mehr bringen wenn du deine Frage in einem anderen nicht markenspezifischen Forum stellst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VanSan83 (12. Dezember 2018)

Jo hab einiges selber rausgefunden.
Ist ein konuslager. Dieser Ring mit den Einkerbungen dient nicht nur zum fixieren des Lagers sondern auch zum einstellen der Vorspannung des lagers. Kann mir gut vorstellen dass bei dir die Vorspannung falsch eingestellt ist. Google mal nach konus lager da gibt es Seiten wo es ganz gut erklärt wird.
Bei mir wars das Gegenteil Vorspannung war zu locker und deswegen hat des Lager Spiel gehabt. Nach dem festziehen hats gepasst. Ausbauen hat leider ned geklappt weil die andere Seite festgegammelt is und ich keinen passenden maulschlüssel hab. Werd ich aber bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. Würd gern ein schmaleres Lager verbauen.

Zum lösen des Ringes mit den Einkerbungen brauchst du so einen Hakenschlüssel:

IceToolz BB und Headset Lockring Tool, Schwarz, M https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00S1UGYP6/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_NyveCbQG4C4SY

Dieser Thread ist auch hilfreich:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welches-werkzeug-fuer-altes-innenlager-bitte.586619/


----------



## BermRunner (13. Dezember 2018)

super! Danke dir! das wirds dann wohl sein. Muss ich mal ausprobieren. Mir ist aber immernoch nicht klar welchen Schlüssel ich dann benötige um das Lager rauszudrehen. Habe so einen Schlüssel noch nie gefunden. Nur die mit den Stiften die in den Löchern fluchten oder mit dem Kassettenähnlichen Tool.


----------



## BermRunner (13. Dezember 2018)

Was mich ärgert. Ich hab das Ding neu gekauft und er Schraubkranzfreilauf eiert auf der Nabe. Im Zugbetrieb durch die Kette eiert nichts. Erst wenn der Freilauf aktiv wird.
Hast du irgendwelche umbauaktionen am Bike durchgeführt?


----------



## BermRunner (13. Dezember 2018)

VanSan83 schrieb:


> und ich keinen passenden maulschlüssel hab. Werd ich aber bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. Würd gern ein schmaleres Lager verbauen.


Welchen Maulschlüssel muss man verwenden? Verwendet man den links beim Vorspannring oder rechts am Bike?
Welches schmalere Lager könntest du empfehlen?
Dieses?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Innenlager-BB-UN55-Vierkant-p30317/


----------



## VanSan83 (13. Dezember 2018)

Den Konter ring hab ich mit dem Hackenschlüssel abgedreht und das eigentliche Lager dann innen mit einem gewönlichen verstellbaren Maulschlüssel.
Nur auf der anderen (rechten) Seite hat das nicht funktioniert weil die Lagerschale so festsitzt und der Angriffspunkt für den Maulschlüssel so flach ist dass ich ständig abgerutscht bin


----------



## BermRunner (7. Januar 2019)

Also. Hattest recht. Das Innenlager war zu fest angezogen und hat daher blockiert. Wollte aber wie von dir angeregt den Q-Faktor verkleinern.
Habe daher jetzt ein Shimano BB-UN55 BSA 68 eingebaut. von den vorherigen 127mm Wellenlänge habe ich nun auf satte 110mm verkürzt. Ich denke man könnte mit der Standardkurbel sogar das kleinste verfügbare von 107mm breite fahren.

Einbau und Funktion nun einfach besser! Danke für den Tipp.
Übrigens ich habe beide Seiten mit einem Engländer öffnen können. Und den Spannring konnte ich mit der Hand oder dem Schraubendreher drehen bzw. aufklopfen.
Da benötigt man die ganzen Spezialschlüssel nicht. so ein Engländer ist genial.


----------



## BermRunner (7. Januar 2019)

Habe in den Winterferien für meinen Sohnemann nun einiges verändert:
- Hydraulikbremsen Tektro auriga
- XLC Carbon/Titan Schnellspanner
- Leichtere Kurbel von Kania
- besagtes Innenlager
- Carbon Spacer, Alu-Ahead Kappe
- Carbon Sattelstütze
- Tubeless Umbau
- Vernünftige Pedale und Ständer
- Duc Disc entfernt 

Ach was ein Spaß.
Gewicht jetzt *mit* Umbauten, Pedalen und Ständer 9,7 kg 
vorher *ohne* Pedale, *ohne* Ständer 10,1 kg.

Absolut Nuts


----------



## BermRunner (31. Januar 2019)

BermRunner schrieb:


> Also. Hattest recht. Das Innenlager war zu fest angezogen und hat daher blockiert. Wollte aber wie von dir angeregt den Q-Faktor verkleinern.
> Habe daher jetzt ein Shimano BB-UN55 BSA 68 eingebaut. von den vorherigen 127mm Wellenlänge habe ich nun auf satte 110mm verkürzt. Ich denke man könnte mit der Standardkurbel sogar das kleinste verfügbare von 107mm breite fahren.


Nochmal ein Update falls jemand bei besagtem Bike das Innenlager wechselt und die Wellenläge verkürzt:
Ab ca. 115er Wellenlänge und kürzer kann die Kette durch großen Schräglauf im kleinsten Ritzel umspringen auf das nächste. Die Pins bleiben dabei am nächsten Ritzel hängen.

Abhilfe kann eine etwas schmälere 8-fach Kette bringen. Habe eine KMC X-99 verbaut. Die Pinlänge ist hier nur 7,1mm und schaltet nun perfekt, bzw. bleibt auch da wo sie soll.


----------

